# Ride Lasso (Intuition Liner) - To heat or not to heat?



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

I recently had a hard time choosing boots because of my wide feet and after trying dozens of models, I finally found one that felt comfortable: the Ride Lasso (28.5).

It seems like the intuition liner can be heat moulded so I asked the staff about it and I was told that it would only damage the boot quicker and that I should only do it if I feel pain or pressure after riding my boots a few times.
After going home, I started researching about heat-moulding to address my lack of knowledge about it and I read the complete opposite: Intuition liners are meant to be heat-moulded and should be before the first ride.
I am now a little bit confused and I am wondering if I should wait for my first snowboard trip this year or if I should be going back to the shop to get my boots heat-moulded before getting on a board.

Also, I got free Sidas Winter+ Pro insoles with my shoes and while they felt great while trying the boots, I realized later at home that they apply a little bit of pressure on my arch. Maybe they're just meant for higher arches.
I went back to the shop and asked about Flashfit (insole heat-moulding) but they didn't know about it, neither did all the other snowboard shops around (in Tokyo). The closest I got to an answer was "Use them and they will adapt to your arch".
While I don't mind doing so, I am a little bit concerned and I am wondering if I should use them if I get my boots heat-moulded.

What would you recommend me to do?

Thank you for taking the time to read this and have a good one!

Amrath


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not familiar with those particular footbed, but if they're anything like Sole you can use heat stacks to mold them and your liner. Heating the liner does not cause damage unless it's overcooked. They were being lazy. Careful with too aggressive arch support in a snowboard boot. Your foot, even in a boot, is meant to pronate and with all the other motion restricted in a boot, restricting that ability for you arch to flex will make bad things happen. What you're looking for is a footbed is an arch that meets your foot or falls just below your arch in height, with a very supportive heel cup. That heel up will keep your whole foot from rolling inward which is the real main goal for good footbeds in snowboard boots. 

If you want custom footbeds, make sure you ask the shop attendant to measure your instep. If they look confused or stumble around unsure, they don't know what they're doing.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Amrath said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I recently had a hard time choosing boots because of my wide feet and after trying dozens of models, I finally found one that felt comfortable: the Ride Lasso (28.5).



I’m sorry, but I am compelled to ask, if you have wide feet why didn’t you buy a wide model boot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ride Lasso is my main boot. I heat molded and it just sped up the break in process. you're not shooting yourself in the foot by not molding them. Assuming they are the correct fit, they will feel a bit too snug the first few days out but then you should be golden. As for the footbeds, I dont know. I like the terrible stock footbeds in most boots just fine. 

Side note: if your boots are still brand new, maybe double/triple check that youre in the right size so you can avoid an expensive mistake!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Amrath said:


> What would you recommend me to do?
> 
> Amrath


This is Wired’s (the local boot guru) guide on heat fitting. Everything you want to know is here. 

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

kriegs13 said:


> Ride Lasso is my main boot. I heat molded and it just sped up the break in process. you're not shooting yourself in the foot by not molding them. Assuming they are the correct fit, they will feel a bit too snug the first few days out but then you should be golden.


Thanks for your answer. Did you notice a big difference after getting your Lasso heat-moulded? I didn't have a chance to ride yet but when I wear my Lasso, they feeling comfortable but quite snug.



Nivek said:


> Careful with too aggressive arch support in a snowboard boot. Your foot, even in a boot, is meant to pronate and with all the other motion restricted in a boot, restricting that ability for you arch to flex will make bad things happen.


Thanks for the advice. I was just told that I have high arches by the staff of the shop where I bought the boots and they gave me the insoles for free, but actually, the stock ones seem to be comfortable so far and I haven't felt that they were lacking support. I'll stick with them for the first days of riding.



Kenai said:


> I’m sorry, but I am compelled to ask, if you have wide feet why didn’t you buy a wide model boot?


Unfortunately, I couldn't find any "wide model" in Tokyo. I was told in all the shops that all their models are "Asian fit" - the equivalent of wide models - and that they didn't have anything wider. I considered getting wide boots online but I was a little worried about buying boots without trying them on first. All the shops were actually recommending me to buy Deeluxe boots and to have them heat-moulded but while they were wide enough, they were not feeling so great. I was getting a little discouraged after hours trying on boots, when the last shop's employee told me that what I needed was the Lasso. He brought me a pair and they felt great, wide enough, quite tight (but no pressure), and my heel wasn't moving at all with the tongue system.



Kenai said:


> This is Wired’s (the local boot guru) guide on heat fitting. Everything you want to know is here.
> 
> https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html


Awesome! Thanks for the link.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Amrath said:


> Thanks for your answer. Did you notice a big difference after getting your Lasso heat-moulded? I didn't have a chance to ride yet but when I wear my Lasso, they feeling comfortable but quite snug.


i cant say i really "noticed" right after the heat mold. like i said, it just helps with the break in process. i think people have this romantic image in their head that the liner transforms entirely and becomes some special thing. the liner is going to form to your foot after multiple days of riding before it starts to pack out. the heat molding process speeds up the break-in. those first three days of "too snug" aren't needed to break in and start forming. this is likely why some people say that heat molding kills boots faster. but im not too worried about three days.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Amrath said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently had a hard time choosing boots because of my wide feet and after trying dozens of models, I finally found one that felt comfortable: the Ride Lasso (28.5).


Hi Amrath. Let's get this perfect for you. Foot measurement is the key to sizing all snowboard gear (board, boots, and bindings). It is definitely worth taking the time to measure. Heat fit should be considered mandatory and it will have a profound effect on a well sized boot. It will shape the liner in a way that will never occur with normal break in because it repositions material to the "negative" areas of your foot. This will have little or no effect on boots that are too large, however.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

kriegs13 said:


> i cant say i really "noticed" right after the heat mold. like i said, it just helps with the break in process. i think people have this romantic image in their head that the liner transforms entirely and becomes some special thing. the liner is going to form to your foot after multiple days of riding before it starts to pack out. the heat molding process speeds up the break-in. those first three days of "too snug" aren't needed to break in and start forming. this is likely why some people say that heat molding kills boots faster. but im not too worried about three days.


That's good to know. I still have a few weeks before I can go to the mountain and I think I will get a heat mold (if I can't find wide boots) as it seems to be the best thing to do.



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Amrath. Let's get this perfect for you. Foot measurement is the key to sizing all snowboard gear (board, boots, and bindings). It is definitely worth taking the time to measure. Heat fit should be considered mandatory and it will have a profound effect on a well sized boot. It will shape the liner in a way that will never occur with normal break in because it repositions material to the "negative" areas of your foot. This will have little or no effect on boots that are too large, however.
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Hi Wiredsport, thanks for your answer.
I just measured my feet and here are the results:

Left foot:
Length - 27,0 cm
Width - 11,6 cm

Right foot:
Length - 26,5 cm
Width - 11,7 cm

I just realize now that my boots are too big... Is there a model you recommend in particular?
However, I am also worried because it is extremely hard to find wide models in Japan.
The good news is that with smaller boots, I should definitely not have overhang issues with my Burton Custom 158.

Thanks again for your help guys. Have a good one.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Amrath said:


> That's good to know. I still have a few weeks before I can go to the mountain and I think I will get a heat mold as it seems to be the best thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

This is a very common scenario. You have a very wide foot (EEEE) and have upsized your boot in length to (better, but still not quite) match your width. Your 26.5 cm foot is Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. Your 27.0 cm foot is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. 

Burton is the only brand that designs Wide boots that are specified near your Width. They make two models (Ruler Wide and Photon Wide) that are built for EEE width. You likely will not need any special insoles once you switch to the correct boot size. I would strongly suggest that you get one of these 2 models in Mondopoint 270. There will not be a perfect answer for your EEEE width feet but this will be a huge improvement. As always you will want to get them heat fit first thing. 

STOKED!


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a very common scenario. You have a very wide foot (EEEE) and have upsized your boot in length to (better, but still not quite) match your width. Your 26.5 cm foot is Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. Your 27.0 cm foot is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your super quick answer.
Is there a big difference between the Ruler Asian Fit and the Wide Ruler? 
My initial plan was to buy the Burton Ruler 28.5 but the Asian Fit boots were way too narrow and that's why I went for the Lasso.

It seems like it might be very difficult to get Wide Rulers (any size) in Japan but I am going to keep looking for the 270 model, but if I can't find anything, I might have to wait until I get back home to my home country (France) next year.
If I end up having to stick with the Lasso for this year, should I still have them heat-moulded even if they're too big?

Again, thanks for your appreciated help!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Amrath said:


> Thanks for your super quick answer.
> Is there a big difference between the Ruler Asian Fit and the Wide Ruler?
> My initial plan was to buy the Burton Ruler 28.5 but the Asian Fit boots were way too narrow and that's why I went for the Lasso.
> 
> ...


Hi Amrath,

OK, here comes pushy me . The Lasso's are 2 full sizes (and 1.5 size) too large for your feet. That is a major problem. I would do what it takes to get the Wide boots sent to you. A heat fit will not improve your current boots. STOKED!


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Amrath,
> 
> OK, here comes pushy me <img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />. The Lasso's are 2 full sizes (and 1.5 size) too large for your feet. That is a major problem. I would do what it takes to get the Wide boots sent to you. A heat fit will not improve your current boots. STOKED!


I understand and I definitely want to get these boots if I can. I'm just running into some issues. So far, the cheapest Ruler Wide 270 that I found here in Japan cost around 550 dollars (and the shop doesn't accept returns... yay) and most of the US online shops don't ship Burton products worldwide. The ones who do don't have the Wide model.

By any chance, would you know any online shop were I can get them?


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Amrath,
> 
> OK, here comes pushy me . The Lasso's are 2 full sizes (and 1.5 size) too large for your feet. That is a major problem. I would do what it takes to get the Wide boots sent to you. A heat fit will not improve your current boots. STOKED!


Wiredsport, I'm getting back to you regarding the Ruler Wide. I managed to get my hands on a 270 model that arrived about an hour ago and here is how they feel so far (with thin socks!):

The boots feel really tight, especially on the top of the feet and around the ankle, but they don't hurt. Widthwise (L: 11.6 / R 11.7), they are a little narrow as expected but my feet don't seem to go numb like they did with the Ruler Asian Fit.
Length wise, the right foot (26.5) seems to be alright. My toes (mainly the big one) touches the liner quite a lot when standing and only a little bit with knees bent.
However, my left foot (27.0) is having some issues. My big toe clearly pushes the liner. It doesn't bend but after a few minutes, the tip of my toe starts hurting a little bit, especially if I walk. If I bend my knees, I don't feel pain but the big toe still touches the liner quite a lot. Other toes are fine.

Do you think these will work? If yes, my next step should be to find a place to get them heat-molded, right?

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Amrath said:


> Wiredsport, I'm getting back to you regarding the Ruler Wide. I managed to get my hands on a 270 model that arrived about an hour ago and here is how they feel so far (with thin socks!):
> 
> The boots feel really tight, especially on the top of the feet and around the ankle, but they don't hurt. Widthwise (L: 11.6 / R 11.7), they are a little narrow as expected but my feet don't seem to go numb like they did with the Ruler Asian Fit.
> Length wise, the right foot (26.5) seems to be alright. My toes (mainly the big one) touches the liner quite a lot when standing and only a little bit with knees bent.
> ...


That all sounds correct. It is time to get those heat fit. 

STOKED!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Amrath said:


> Wiredsport, I'm getting back to you regarding the Ruler Wide. I managed to get my hands on a 270 model that arrived about an hour ago and here is how they feel so far (with thin socks!):
> 
> The boots feel really tight, especially on the top of the feet and around the ankle, but they don't hurt. Widthwise (L: 11.6 / R 11.7), they are a little narrow as expected but my feet don't seem to go numb like they did with the Ruler Asian Fit.
> Length wise, the right foot (26.5) seems to be alright. My toes (mainly the big one) touches the liner quite a lot when standing and only a little bit with knees bent.
> ...


Left foot sounds perfect. Right food boot slightly too large.

So that is the proper size for you.


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

I own and absolutely LOVE this boot. I tried on EIGHT different brands/models and everything about the Lassos felt PERFECT. I'm on season 2 for both in-area riding and splitboard touring. My local shop heat molded the Intuition liners AND added superfeet inserts.


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> That all sounds correct. It is time to get those heat fit.
> 
> STOKED!





SGboarder said:


> Left foot sounds perfect. Right food boot slightly too large.
> 
> So that is the proper size for you.


Thank you for your answers. I'm relieved to know that it is normal, as I was a little worried about my left foot.
My next goal is to find a good place where to get the boots heat-molded but I'm running into some issue : I contacted many shops in Tokyo today and most of them simply refuse to heat-mold Burton boots... Their reasons are: "Don't have the equipment" / "Burton boots can't get heat-molded" or "It's better not to heat mold boots". 

I found two stores that are willing to do it for the equivalent of 40/50 bucks but... they only have Deeluxe ovens like this one : https://www.deeluxe.com/products/accessories-hardboots/oven-220v/
Plus, they don't seem to have a lot of knowledge about heat-molding (compared to what I read on Wiredsport's heat-molding FAQ), except for the Deeluxe models.

So... I am a little bit hesitant to move to the next step. Should I give heat-molding a try in these conditions?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Yes, have one of the shops with the Deluxe oven do your fit and watch them based on the instructions in my FAQ. STOKED!


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, have one of the shops with the Deluxe oven do your fit and watch them based on the instructions in my FAQ. STOKED!


Done! The guy at the shop said that my arch is too high for the Ruler insoles and recommended me to use the Sidas ones. He sticked some pads that he put on top of my feet and on the sides at the widest points. I covered that with my thin socks, no toe cap, and followed your FAQ instructions.

The boots now feel a little more comfortable. Still tight but less pressure, especially on the sides. First try tomorrow morning in Nagano!

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

I went on the slopes with the heat moulded Ruler Wide and unfortunately, I couldn't do more than two runs in a row with them. During my first run, both feet went numb and it got even worse on the lift. By the end of second run, I couldn't feel the front half of my feet anymore.

I took a break and tried again (with stock insoles this time). Same problem: both feet go completely numb (the wide part) after a run. I went back to the apartment and it took about 10 minutes to start feeling my feet again.

Here are some pictures of my feet now. I circled the part that hurt the most : https://imgur.com/a/FWg6KBS

I was riding with the Burton lightweight performance socks I used when the boots got heat moulded.

I feel dumb because I forgot to bring another pair of boots... I'm gonna go to rental shops to see if they have something that I can use for the week. If not, is there anything else I can do to make the Rulers work?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

How do they feel if you just walk around in them for half an hour? Do you use medium bindings? If you are wide for a ruler wide, medium bindings will usually be too narrow and cause pain. If you also have a wider stance, that will make it worse.


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

I just tried to wear them for about 30 minutes and the same pain/numbness actually happened. After 15 min, I started feeling pins and needles under both feet, around the ball of each feet. The pain slowly spreaded under the feet and after 20 minutes, I almost can't feel the front half of my feet. After taking the shoes off, it takes about 10/15 min for the numbness to go away.

I took new pictures of my feet after this try and they look the same as before : https://imgur.com/a/P5JS6zF

As for the bindings and the stance, I use the new Malavita, size M, on a Burton Custom 158 at recommended stance.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

The first thing you are going to want to do is remove those insoles and go back to the factory insoles. Insoles will add unwanted volume and can work against the design of the boot. They will often "lock" your foot into a position that is not at all appropriate for the boot. We know that we are working with a EEEE foot and an EEE boot. We need about 3 mm of width expansion for these to work well. Sadly, noone produces a EEEE boot. The upside is that this is 1.5 mm of stretch needed on each side of your foot and this will happen as the boots break in. I would also suggest that you go back to the fitter, ask that they refit you without the inserts and with extra padding in your problem areas to "blow out" those regions. This should make the break in period more comfortable. 

STOKED!


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Amrath said:


> I'm gonna go to rental shops to see if they have something that I can use for the week. If not, is there anything else I can do to make the Rulers work?


If it were me, I'd try slicing off some of the material on the outside of the liners where the painful spots are, so they've got more room to stretch. You can always add some padding back at a later date if they get too loose after breaking in.


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> The first thing you are going to want to do is remove those insoles and go back to the factory insoles. Insoles will add unwanted volume and can work against the design of the boot. They will often "lock" your foot into a position that is not at all appropriate for the boot. We know that we are working with a EEEE foot and an EEE boot. We need about 3 mm of width expansion for these to work well. Sadly, noone produces a EEEE boot. The upside is that this is 1.5 mm of stretch needed on each side of your foot and this will happen as the boots break in. I would also suggest that you go back to the fitter, ask that they refit you without the inserts and with extra padding in your problem areas to "blow out" those regions. This should make the break in period more comfortable.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi Wiredsport,

I will go to the shop again this weekend and get one more heat fit with more padding and factory insoles as you recommended. Unfortunately, I won't be able to ride before early February so is there anything else I can do at home that could help, like walking around with the boots?
I'd also like to ask you some noob questions just out of curiosity. How long does the break in period usually last? How much extra width can boots get? I was a little worried because the outside of the boots is actually the same width as my feet.



Radialhead said:


> If it were me, I'd try slicing off some of the material on the outside of the liners where the painful spots are, so they've got more room to stretch. You can always add some padding back at a later date if they get too loose after breaking in.


Hi Radialhead,

What kind of tools do you use to do that? I was thinking of it the other day but the liners of the Ruler Wide have special thin patches on the side and there are stiches right where it is painful. It seemed a little bit difficult to slice off a part without damaging the stiches.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I'd use a scalpel or craft knife, but if there are stitches there it's not an option. If the outside of the boots is the same width as your feet, it's hard to see how they'll ever work for you. If you remove the liner & just put your foot in the shell, does it touch both sides where the pain is?


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes, my foot slightly touches both sides.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Did you upload photos of your feet being measured? If not, now might be the time to do so. Even allowing for the fact that the EEE boots are going to be 3mm too narrow for your EEEE feet, something sounds a bit off. It might be worth uploading a photo of any labels on the boots & liners too.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Amrath said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> I will go to the shop again this weekend and get one more heat fit with more padding and factory insoles as you recommended. Unfortunately, I won't be able to ride before early February so is there anything else I can do at home that could help, like walking around with the boots?
> I'd also like to ask you some noob questions just out of curiosity. How long does the break in period usually last? How much extra width can boots get? I was a little worried because the outside of the boots is actually the same width as my feet.
> ...


Hi,

Walking around will have no effect on your boots. Boots typically stretch a full size in length and a few mm in width. Break in takes about two weeks of riding.


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Walking around will have no effect on your boots. Boots typically stretch a full size in length and a few mm in width. Break in takes about two weeks of riding.





Radialhead said:


> Did you upload photos of your feet being measured? If not, now might be the time to do so. Even allowing for the fact that the EEE boots are going to be 3mm too narrow for your EEEE feet, something sounds a bit off. It might be worth uploading a photo of any labels on the boots & liners too.


Thanks for your answers. Here is a picture collection of the boots/liners/insoles and of my hobbit feet being measured :grin:

https://imgur.com/a/wKpvAJV


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

Quick update: I had the liners heat-molded one more time but in a different shop, still following Wired's instructions. The staff also heated the liners much longer that last time. They were way hotter and softer out of the oven compared to the previous shop. The guy at the shop put three times more padding and it was really painful wearing the boots for 15 min, but as a result, they feel a little wider than before.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to ride before the end of the month so I can't tell if it will be enough but there's some improvement.

However, one thing I noticed after the second heat fit is that the factory insoles too are causing some pain. They are extremely narrow, same as the non-wide model, and a big part of my feet rest on and over the edges of the insoles against the boots "walls". The inner edge of each insole is actually right under the forefoot's ball and after standing over it for a while, it start getting painful. Is there anything I can do to fix that?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Buy some cheap thin insoles you can cut yourself. Doesn't look like that should cause you problems.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Amrath said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick update: I had the liners heat-molded one more time but in a different shop, still following Wired's instructions. The staff also heated the liners much longer that last time. They were way hotter and softer out of the oven compared to the previous shop. The guy at the shop put three times more padding and it was really painful wearing the boots for 15 min, but as a result, they feel a little wider than before.
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be able to ride before the end of the month so I can't tell if it will be enough but there's some improvement.


Fingers crossed, hope it works out this time.



Amrath said:


> However, one thing I noticed after the second heat fit is that the factory insoles too are causing some pain. They are extremely narrow, same as the non-wide model, and a big part of my feet rest on and over the edges of the insoles against the boots "walls". The inner edge of each insole is actually right under the forefoot's ball and after standing over it for a while, it start getting painful. Is there anything I can do to fix that?


It's probably worth contacting Burton about that. It seems a bit daft selling a boot with an insole that's three sizes too narrow. Failing that, cut the front half off? It worked for @neni https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/260151-high-arch-instep-boot-modification.html I'm sure you could get custom ones made, but is it worth the hassle & expense if it turns out the boots are still too narrow.


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the late reply. I just wanted to try the boots a little longer before making any other comment. I just finished riding all day and things are looking a lot better.

After the second heat-mould, the boots were still killing my feet so much that I couldn't go down more than two runs and had to go back to my oversized old boots to avoid staying on the bench in February. I decided to give it a last chance and to do everything possible to solve this issue before my last snow trip of the season, today.

I did some recommended things like getting even thinner socks (Smartwool Ultra Light) and some not so recommended things like wearing the boots at home every single day for the past two weeks, stepping on my boots to make the outer softer and I was even ready to cut the insoles or even ride without them. Good thing I didn't because all the other things (or maybe just one of them) seem to have done the and I could spend a whole day riding with almost perfect boots. They still hurt a little bit but it's totally bearable and I can now see them fit really well in the future.

It is the first time in 5 years of snowboarding that I didn't have to stop to adjust or take off the boots to rest my feet. I couldn't be happier. The season is now over but I'm all set for the next one and I'm really looking forward to enjoying it with proper boots. 

So, a huge thanks to Wiredsport, Radialhead, Rip154 and all the others who took the time to give me advice and to answer my questions.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Great news Amrath.


----------

